# mal wieder Porno-Hacker-Chrew



## C64doc (11 Januar 2004)

Die Pornohacker.Crew spammt wieder mit dem gehacktem Porno-Dialer herum. Also ein Dialer, der angeblich nichts kostet.
Natürlich ist das wieder Abzocke.
Hier der Spam, der heute schon mehrmals eingeschlagen ist:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Leute, 

wir haben es endlich geschafft !! Einen echten Hardcore-Porno Dialer zu knacken !! 

!! Achtung:  Neues Update, Heute Sontag den 11.01.2004 !! Um 02:13 Uhr !!  

Die gestrige Nacht-Schicht hat sich gelohnt und zahlt sich nun aus ! Das neue kostenlose Update ist da. Du hast jetzt Zugang zu allen Bereichen !!!  

Hier geht's zur kostenlosen Pornoshow 

Du kommst mit der neuen Version von Crackdialer in über 266.000 ILLEGALE Live Sex-Kanäle rund um die Uhr rein !! Mit ca. 93.000 Hardcorebildern und ca. 48.500 Videos. 

Wir haben Ihn schon selbst ausprobiert und sagen dir es lohnt sich 100 %  Er funktioniert  ohne Probleme. Und du kannst Ihn kostenlos downloaden. Da sind echt geile Girls dabei die machen alles mit dir  Aber schau Sie dir lieber selber an. 

Damit halten wir den Ruf, die einzige Porno Hacker Crew im Netz zu sein, wo es wirklich klappt aus jedem Land - Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass beim abspritzen !!! 

Du findest den Hardcore Crackdialer kostenlos auf unserer Seite 

Hier geht's zur kostenlosen Pornoshow



PS: Wir haben jetzt wieder 121 neue Hardcore Livecams geknackt und 34 verschiedene Live Kontaktmärkte. Mit über 168.500 kostenlos Anzeigen von Privaten Hobby Nutten und Sex Geile Singles. 

Außerdem habe wir heute ganz frisch 107 neue Live Hardcore Studios geknackt. Wo ihr bei echten Livesex , Ficken und Gruppensex zusehen könnt. Ihr könnt live im Chat den Paare sagen was Sie machen sollen. Analsex, Blasen, Tittenfick oder ins Gesicht fixen usw. Und vieles mehr. Lasst euch das ja nicht entgehen. Endgeil  

!! Neu: Alle Live-Studios sind in Deutsch und 24 Std. lang erreichbar !! 

Eure Porno Hacker Crew 

Hier geht's zur kostenlosen Pornoshow







!! Spam Hinweis !!

ACHTUNG: Sie erhalten diese eMail weil Sie sich in unseren Newsletter eingetragen haben. Falls sich jemand einen Scherz erlaubt hat und ihre Adresse ohne Ihr Wissen in den Newsletter eingetragen hat, so bitten wir Sie um Entschuldigung. Außer der eMail Adresse speichern wir grundsätzlich keine Daten. Um sich aus dem Newsletter zu entfernen, Klicken Sie einfach hier Sie werden dann automatisch aus dem Newsletter entfernt. Danke

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die beworbene Seite ist www......
auch dort findet sich weder ein Hinweis auf Kosten, noch ein AGB.
Sollte die Seite nicht mehr existieren, so findet ihr unter
www...........die komplette Seite inklusiver Dialer zum Download. Ich habe sie mal archiviert. Kann sich jemand en Dialer ansehen ?. Mir als  ISDN-User ist das zu gefährlich

_URLs gelöscht, siehe NUBs , 1. aktiv, zweitens gefährlich 
Solche URLs nur als PN an den Admin/Mods TF/Moderator_


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Kannst du mir per PN mal die Adresse schicken bitte?
Wäre nett, danke.


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2004)

Einwahlnummer lautet 09009-0000013. Dialer und Screenshots sind schon in Meschede.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Januar 2004)




----------



## C64doc (11 Januar 2004)

Dann war mein Posting doch nicht umsonst.
Danke.


----------



## DocSnyder (12 Januar 2004)

Da der Dialer nicht in der RegTP-Datenbank hinterlegt ist - ist er evtl. tatsächlich so gratis, wie er von der Porno Hacker Crew beworben wurde? :-P

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2004)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Dialer nicht in der RegTP-Datenbank hinterlegt ist - ist er evtl. tatsächlich so gratis, wie er von der Porno Hacker Crew beworben wurde? :-P


Ich dachte zeitweise wirklich, die wären bereits ausgestorben...


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2004)

> Da der Dialer nicht in der RegTP-Datenbank hinterlegt ist - ist er evtl. tatsächlich so gratis, wie er von der Porno Hacker Crew beworben wurde?



Das würde aber ein gewisses Unternehmen gar nicht freuen  :holy:


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2004)

C64doc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war mein Posting doch nicht umsonst.
> Danke.



Nein auf keinen Fall, die Infos werden in jedem Fall von den Experten untersucht, 
nur bitte nicht als offenes Posting, sondern als PN an/Admin/Mods . 

denke immer bitte daran, daß hier auch jede Menge unerfahrene Leser unterwegs sind, die 
dann doch so was ausprobieren, (insbesonders, wenn das auch noch aktivierte Links sind) 
 und das wollen wir vermeiden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13

```
Links in Artikeln
Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links,
 wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich 
eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden,
 dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden. Das kann z.B. dadurch geschehen, 
dass http:// in dem Link zu h**p:// geändert wird. Sollte diese Regel nicht beachtet werden, 
so werden diese Links von den Moderatoren geändert wenn diese der Meinung sind 
dass durch den Link eine Gefahr entstehen könnte.
```

tf


----------

